# Another huge loss for the GSD breed..



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiri's dad, Winner Vom Assaut died either today or yesterday from bloat.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/444057.html

He was one of the top ranked GSDs in Europe, known in at least 4 continents. He produced beautiful puppies.

His lines do not have a history of bloat but my wife is seriously questioning whether or not we should breed Kiri (I think we should still go ahead with it, it could have been a freak accident).


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the motive for breeding your dog? Will you be selling the pups to known reputable people who intend to show or just regular adopters?


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

Reputable people. The sire (to Kiri's litter) is a titled dog also and is doing very well in the schutzhund world.

Kiri already has an SG-1 rating, her hips came back good (or whatever the highest rating is) from OVA, has her HIC and UKC championship. She also has a good bite on her she is just too young to get her BH but should get it in the next trial (this fall-winter, I think). She has some good and solid basic obedience with her and is also ready for her CGC and is about ready to take over the reigns for service work.

(I'm not the dog professional like my wife said so if I got some of the wordings wrong, please excuse me).









We did get a confirmation that there is no history of bloat in his (Winner) or her (Kiri's) lines except this instance so it could be a freak accident, all of the wrong things happened at the wrong time.









Kiri had pyo after her last heat so it is either breed her now or spay her (several recommendations to this).

Don't worry, we're not some BYB and my wife is very picky over who she will breed Kiri to, she even has a few sires lined up for the next few breedings but we are going to skip at least one heat in between liters and you'll never know what will happen in the future.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I didn't think Bloat was a heiritary issue????


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

I do not think there is a "bloat gene" but a lot of the genetics in the dog could "help" bloat (large chest, "gassyness" and other digestive factors).

I think genetics can indirectly play a role in it.

Edit: We're also trying to get confirmation on this but the person who send it to us wouldn't joke about this. We've emailed several people who would be in the know over this (including the person who exported Kiri out of Belgium for us).


----------

